# The power of CHI - b4 and after pics



## LVA (Nov 4, 2006)

okie ... so here's a pic of me after the CHI ... but .. naturally .. my hair is nowhere near this straight







There's a million thread on the CHI straightener and a million b4 and after pic thread .. but i think Janelle is the onli who did a b4 and after CHI pic .... sooo since it's past 1am ... and i have nothing better to do ...





here's my b4 and after CHI ... lol .

and since i'm so super nice ... i decided to add a link to a realli good how to straighten hair video that i found:

*How to Use Hair Straighteners - VideoJug.com*

VideoJug.com also has some great other "how to" videos .. .check 'em out girls


----------



## Marisol (Nov 4, 2006)

Your hair looks great!


----------



## LVA (Nov 4, 2006)

thx Marisol ... wow, u reply fast .. hehe


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 4, 2006)

Your hair does look great!


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 4, 2006)

your hair fabelous


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 4, 2006)

Very nice LVA


----------



## beautynista (Nov 4, 2006)

Do you straighten it with a blow dryer first, or do you immediately use the CHI? It looks fantastic! I love your hair color.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow! so straight and shiney!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 4, 2006)

wow. looks good.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 4, 2006)

Your hair looks great Kim!


----------



## xkatiex (Nov 4, 2006)

Your hair looks so healthy!!!! x


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 4, 2006)

You look great!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Nov 4, 2006)

Your hair looks fabulous and healthy.


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 4, 2006)

looks great!!! thanx for the link!!


----------



## Jessica81 (Nov 4, 2006)

Great pics! I love the chi! I miss mine, it was stolen when my car was broken into. I bought a dual voltage flat iorn b/c I'm on my way to South America, the first thing I plan on doing when I get home is buy another Chi.


----------



## LVA (Nov 4, 2006)

thx for the comments every1





Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  Do you straighten it with a blow dryer first, or do you immediately use the CHI? It looks fantastic! I love your hair color. i should have taken a pic w/o straightening the right side first ... i just let my hair air dry overnight. (if i blowdry .. i end up looking like a poodle that just got electrocted)
Jessica81- O no! i'm sorri that happened ... i'd kick myself if i let something happen to my CHI (although .. i have dropped it a couple of times ....



)


----------



## han (Nov 4, 2006)

your hair looks great and i love the color


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 5, 2006)

another thing we have in common kim: our hair! mine is just like that w/o using a flat iron! LOL

are still sure we aren't long lost sisters?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2006)

Your hair does look really good. A dumb question...what is a CHI? I'm assuming it's some type of hair straightener? Better than others or something?


----------



## goddess13 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Kaville*, yeah the CHI is a hair straightener





*Kim*, your hair looks gorgeous!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 5, 2006)

looks sooo nice! i want one!


----------



## ChevyCamaroLvr (Nov 5, 2006)

Very nice! Nothing beats a CHI... Now that I've owned one, I'll never use anything else!


----------



## tamtam777 (Nov 5, 2006)

Your hair looks fantastic! So healthy, shiny and yes, STRAIGHT! Very cool!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2006)

So...are these CHI very expensive? Where do you find it?


----------



## lynnda (Nov 5, 2006)

Your hair looks great! I love love love my Chi! Thanks for the link to the video!


----------



## sadhunni (Nov 5, 2006)

i need one!


----------



## LVA (Nov 5, 2006)

thx girls





kaville- when i got mine it was around $200 ...(i think.. can't remember). U can get it @ folica.com (this site has some realli great quality straighteners.

A CHI is just a flat iron, but unlike cheap drugstore ones, it's ceramic (so it does less damage to your hair, and makes hair a lot shinier after straightening)

Another big difference from regular straightener is the CHI gets very hot .. so u don't have to go over your hair many times in order to make it straight.

U can get it @ folica.com. It's realli cheap now. Onli $90 and free shipping. Here's the link. CLICK HERE

CHI's come in different colors and sizes .... i just use a normal 1" one

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So...are these CHI very expensive? Where do you find it? LoL .. we do have a lot in common ...




Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif another thing we have in common kim: our hair! mine is just like that w/o using a flat iron! LOL
are still sure we aren't long lost sisters?

Thx for clearing it up Kim
Originally Posted by *goddess13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Kaville*, yeah the CHI is a hair straightener




*Kim*, your hair looks gorgeous!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Nov 5, 2006)

It looks shiny and healthy..I want a CHI!!!


----------



## Leony (Nov 5, 2006)

You look fab Kim! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nox (Nov 11, 2006)

Kim, your hair looks very supple and shiny...very beautiful.

I think the third pic in the thumbnails is a very gorgeous profile portrait of you! I love seeing the different sides of people, LOL!


----------



## lacolora (Nov 12, 2006)

Your hair looks great, love the color also


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 12, 2006)

You look beautiful


----------



## TW1NKLE (Nov 13, 2006)

Chi? is it a hair straightener? Do you have a website, pricing, info? Where I can order from? which one's better, T3 or Chi?


----------



## impulse (Nov 13, 2006)

very nice! I know alot of people in the industry who are not so fussy on CHI.. but personally i've been seeing good things!


----------



## semantje (Nov 13, 2006)

your hair looks great! very shiny and healthy


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 13, 2006)

I think I need this straightener!


----------



## eclpse23 (Nov 13, 2006)

SO Pretty.


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks great - thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## LVA (Nov 13, 2006)

thx every1





Hi, TW1NKLE, I hope u don't mind me replying to your question w/a quote





Originally Posted by *LVA* kaville- when i got mine it was around $200 ...(i think.. can't remember). U can get it @ folica.com (this site has some realli great quality straighteners.
A CHI is just a flat iron, but unlike cheap drugstore ones, it's ceramic (so it does less damage to your hair, and makes hair a lot shinier after straightening)

Another big difference from regular straightener is the CHI gets very hot .. so u don't have to go over your hair many times in order to make it straight.

U can get it @ folica.com. It's realli cheap now. Onli $90 and free shipping. Here's the link. CLICK HERE

CHI's come in different colors and sizes .... i just use a normal 1" one


----------



## KSA^_^GIRL (Nov 14, 2006)

nice


----------



## Kathy (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm tempted. But..I don't know the first thing about how to use a straightener. Maybe I should start with something cheaper? If you look at my avatar, that is my hair with no curling iron or anything. Just a blowdryer.


----------



## LVA (Nov 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm tempted. But..I don't know the first thing about how to use a straightener. Maybe I should start with something cheaper? If you look at my avatar, that is my hair with no curling iron or anything. Just a blowdryer. wow , your hair looks realli nice. If u hadn't said anything, i would have thought u had flipped it out w/a curling iron. I'm so jealous, even w/a curling iron, my hair can only flip in .. boo





Have u checked out the Hair straightening video tutorial I posted on the first page. Hair straighteners are realli user friendly. The cheaper ones (imo) are even more difficult to use than the expensive ones


----------



## Kathy (Nov 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow , your hair looks realli nice. If u hadn't said anything, i would have thought u had flipped it out w/a curling iron. I'm so jealous, even w/a curling iron, my hair can only flip in .. boo




Have u checked out the Hair straightening video tutorial I posted on the first page. Hair straighteners are realli user friendly. The cheaper ones (imo) are even more difficult to use than the expensive ones

Thanks for the compliment! I'll check it out. Maybe I'll put a CHI on my Christmas list.



lol..


----------



## KathrynNicole (Nov 15, 2006)

Gorgeous!









I've loved all three of my CHI flat irons.


----------



## Grace (Nov 15, 2006)

It looks very, very nice and I am jealous of how straight your hair is. Only the before pic isnt showing up and im dying to see what it looks like naturally, I'm sure it looks gorgeous!


----------



## LVA (Nov 15, 2006)

all the pics work for me. I'll try to post another b4 pic when i wash my hair again later this week





Originally Posted by *Grace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks very, very nice and I am jealous of how straight your hair is. Only the before pic isnt showing up and im dying to see what it looks like naturally, I'm sure it looks gorgeous! Hey Katie! I missed u! , lol @ 3 CHI's ... u are one lucki woman
Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gorgeous!









I've loved all three of my CHI flat irons. lol, hope Santa gets u one




Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the compliment! I'll check it out. Maybe I'll put a CHI on my Christmas list.



lol..


----------



## KathrynNicole (Nov 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Katie! I missed u! , lol @ 3 CHI's ... u are one lucki woman

Hey, sweetness! Aww! I've missed you, too.



Two (I think? Maybe three.) were exchanged. I hope you keep enjoying yours! I love mine! (The one I finally kept. I'm little Mrs. Persnickety.)


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 15, 2006)

That looks so nice. I have a straightner from another brand that was $150 and it leaves it not close to yours!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 15, 2006)

You have gorgeous hair and thanks for the video.


----------



## Skyordec (Nov 15, 2006)

Your hair looks fantastic.


----------



## posterofagirl (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 16, 2006)

Looks good. :]]


----------



## nramos (Dec 17, 2006)

wow! so sleek &amp; shiny! i need one.


----------



## Loreal (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

ur hair does look great thanx for sharing those lovely pics


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 9, 2007)

your hair looks awesome

just relised this is an old thread


----------



## x3ap (Feb 24, 2007)

it looks great! i wish my hair was that smooth


----------



## brenda307 (Feb 24, 2007)

Your hair looks great!


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 24, 2007)

your hair looks fabulous! It looks nice and shiny and very healthy.

God I love hair straighteners!


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 24, 2007)

That wesbite you posted *Kim* is really good, thanks for sharing


----------



## chocobon (Feb 25, 2007)

Gorgeous hair!!


----------



## Junglette (Feb 25, 2007)

I love the CHI!!! The CHI silk infusion is a perfect addition to the already perfect CHI iron.


----------



## La_Mari (Feb 28, 2007)

I thought I bought one on ebay, but it was a straightner with CHI silk infusion, I'm so dumb.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 1, 2007)

Very beautiful.






Thanks also for sharing that helpful video link.


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Mar 13, 2007)

your hair looks great, so shiny!


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 13, 2007)

ooooh so nice i love before and after pics


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful and so healthy looking!!

I'm usually "au natural" (curly) but I'm on a *straight phase* right now and I couldn't live without my Chi. It's the best! I have the original one.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 13, 2007)

You look fantastic


----------



## olsonhoyt (Mar 13, 2007)

Your Hair is beautiful!!!

I am looking into buying a Chi straightener I had my hair straightened for the very first time last week and couldn't believe how straight and soft it was. I have never seen my hair straight.


----------



## logan3752 (Mar 13, 2007)

I just bought a Helen of Troy flatiron...Should I exchange it for a Chi? logan3752


----------



## breathless (Mar 14, 2007)

that is adorable!


----------



## logan3752 (Mar 14, 2007)

Can someone PLEASE answer my question fast, because Chi straighteners are on sale at Ulta but only until Sunday. They're still expensive, but I'll bite the bullet if it's really worth it. Long Island summers are brutally humid. Thanks.


----------



## CassBH (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry to be a pain but I asked this question on another thread and it has not been answered yet. Can someone tell my WHY a Chi is worth spending so much money on? In other words, what is the difference between a Chi and another flat iron?

Also, if my hair, once blow dried, is fairly straight but just needs to be a bit "depuffed", and more poker straight, is this a worthwhile purchase?


----------



## logan3752 (Mar 15, 2007)

That's all I want to know. AND...if, once it's straightened, will the Chi keep it straight on a really hot and humid day?


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 15, 2007)

Ooo love it! you are so pretty


----------



## rivercor (Jul 4, 2007)

nice hair.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 4, 2007)

I love the way the CHI makes my hair look.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 4, 2007)

looks great


----------



## imatastystar (Jul 8, 2007)

looks good.

i've been wanting a new straightener lately,

i think i might end up getting the chi :]


----------



## lovefe (Jul 9, 2007)

nice hair!


----------



## macupjunkie (Jul 17, 2007)

wow, your hair looks good before and after. I love your hair colour too, is it all brown or do you have brown/black streaks?


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 23, 2007)

Your hair looks so healthy!


----------



## kitty_l (Aug 7, 2007)

so dead straight! looks hot


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks great! I LOVE LOVE LOVE CHI!


----------



## farris2 (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ChevyCamaroLvr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very nice! Nothing beats a CHI... Now that I've owned one, I'll never use anything else! ditto! I bought 2 and now I want the curling iron and hair dryer


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 9, 2007)

Your hair looks good. I would love to get a chi but its too expensive considering i know i'd only use it like once or twice a month.


----------

